# Rodney is crafting a document stack!



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Post here if you want to visit!

Usual etiquette stuff applies: don't pick up fruit, shake trees pluck or trample flowers.

Freebie section on the left, Rodney's house on the beach to the right next to the dock.

Kicks is in town, Nooks are buying for 173, and Able sisters have noble coat and cavalier hat.


----------



## Quack (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to come! Will bring you some bells


----------



## Ozark (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi can i visit?


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Codes sent!


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit. :')


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Rodney is still crafting. For how much longer I'm  not sure.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 15, 2020)

hiya! id like 2 visit :^}


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Code sent!


----------



## kookey (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m interested! Will tip


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Code sent!


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Code sent


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi hi! Is this still active? I'd love to visit please!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 15, 2020)

could I visit? would be interested in quickly visiting kicks (because he hates my island apparently lol)


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes we are still active! Codes sent!


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 15, 2020)

can i come over?


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Code sent!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Turnip price will change in roughly an hour so if that's relevant to you, now you know.


----------



## aww (Apr 15, 2020)

I love to visit!


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Code sent!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Rodney is still crafting and it is raining now.


----------



## Reineke (Apr 15, 2020)

Price of turnips just sank to 173. RIP
Rodney is still crafting. Why its taking him over 2 hours to make a stack of documents is anyone's guess, but likely has to do with his tiny arms and the fact that he's using a hammer...


----------

